# LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divisi, polyphonic legato, as well as other things)...



## Thonex (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Guys,

We're really excited to announce LASS's Auto Arranger. We posted the Auto Arranger (AA) Teaser video to give you an idea of what to expect in the next few days. 

Auto Arranger Teaser Video

_This video teaser gives you an introduction to the Auto Arranger — a feature exclusive to LA Scoring Strings that allows you to play chords and polyphonic legato lines and phrases… all the while splitting your chords into divisi sections or different instruments sections (if you prefer) and maintaining an accurate player count… as opposed to having the typical cumulative player count on chords as with other stringed sample libraries. This can be a huge time-saver as well as a VERY inspirational composing tool. Listen to how easily Auto Arranger tracks the voices and splits them into divisi parts while retaining all the legato/portamento/glissando articulations.

*In this demo... all the divisi sections were on 1 midi channel to demonstrate what can be achieved in real-time on 1 midi track.*_

In the spirit of a Living Library, this is *a free update* for all LASS owners. It's actually part of the LASS ver 1.5 update (due out in downloadable form in the next few days -- We'll announce it).

We're working on the manual.. which will be very important for this update. While the AA is easy to play and use, there are a couple of "rules" you have to follow.... and once you wrap your head around how it works (usually in about 5 minutes) it becomes quite intuitive. Now it almost seems archaic to go back to the old one-line-at-a-time writing... but I have to remind myself that even single line writing has it's place... and the good news is you can switch ON/OFF the AA with the flip of a CC30.

To give you a BASIC overview, there are 2 modes of playing:
*
Pedal Down:* Allows you to play chords and lines and phrases and sustains the notes and glues the phrases together for you... but do not play note sequences in a "legato" (overlapping notes) fashion... it's actually the release of notes that tell the AA what notes are going where. So... if you play lines with a little space between the notes, it will behave as on the video.
*
Pedal Up:* This allows you to keep adding lines while maintaining the correct player count and it will not sustain the notes. 

A few notes about the video, although we had all the divisis of each instrument on the same MIDI channel (for demonstration purposes), I'd still have my template with each divisi on it's own midi channel and simply recorded enable all the tracks and play. This way you can also bypass AA and use LASS as you have been... best of both worlds.

Gabor Valasek (who wrote the script exclusively for audiobro) put a lot of time and thought into this script and it does a lot of things behind the scenes. Quite frankly, sometimes it just feels like magic to me. Especially when I know as a scripter myself how difficult it is to achieve something like this.

So, we're excited to see how users will use this tool, and since it is so programmable, we're pretty sure people will find ways to use this we never even thought of.

And... we're working feverishly on the manual and final touches to the update (like lots of Multis for the users to choose from) and we'll post the download link in the audiobro official download area when its ready... just a few days still.

Thanks... and I hope you'll like it.


Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Elektroakoustika (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Hey Andrew,

This is looking really fantastic. Congrats on finally getting to the end of what I know has probably been a long time coming. (and you're keyboard skills aren't the worst I've seen  )

From what I've seen you guys have executed this very intelligently and I think it will save loads of time.

Just out of pure curiosity, is there anything else coming in the 1.5 update? If so, what kind of things should I get excited about over the weekend?

Thanks again for the wonderful support and I think the auto arranger will become one of my favorite features of the already wonderful LASS.

cheers,
ea


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 25, 2010)

Andrew & Gabor, that looks like a tremendously useful tool. Very exciting stuff.

When a solo line follows a divisi, is there a way to select whether the solo line played by a single divis or by all? I'm sure you'll cover this later but was just wondering if we have this choice.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 25, 2010)

synergy543 @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> Andrew & Gabor, that looks like a tremendously useful tool. Very exciting stuff.
> 
> When a solo line follows a divisi, is there a way to select whether the solo line played by a single divis or by all? I'm sure you'll cover this later but was just wondering if we have this choice.



Yes.... it's very flexible. 

You can do things like have the violas play a different inversion of the chord (transposed an octave down or not) while you're playing on the violins, so you can play 6 parts simultaneously while playing triads on the violins. AND the legato/ports/glisses track the voices.

It's actually great for forcing different voicings than what your hands typically reach for.

@Elektro,

Thanks for the kind words!!

ok... off to bed....

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thonex @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> It's actually great for forcing different voicings than what your hands typically reach for.


That all sounds so cool! Any thoughts about the possibility of a notation feature to visual what's going on? (Yeah, I know this is a tall order....maybe an iPad transcription app....gee, all these late night ideas....you posted at midnight ya know!).

And you're rapidly entering the realm of AI (o) with all of these marvelous composing tools.

Still, I'm divided :roll: on whether you're making the competition look bad or not. o/~


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 25, 2010)

Just FANTASTIC.

One of my only reservations about LASS was that to make use of divisi and get the most out of the library, it would require a lot of time... which many composers don't have. This sounds like you'll get 90% there at the click of a button. I think it's a HUGE advance. There wasn't really anything in that video that sounded fake... it sounded like a real, living, breathing string section, and effortlessly played in real time (and that's a great tip re the sustain pedal, btw).

Congratulations to you all!


----------



## damstraversaz (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

that's really impressive !
do you think to had this feature to lass lite for different instruments sections , or keep it for LASS ?
that's really an amazing job, it give a real "sens" for playing strings with a keyboard.
congratulations , really .


----------



## lux (Jun 25, 2010)

Fantastic stuff Andrew.

Tell me it will come with Lass lite too please


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 25, 2010)

Can't see how it would be all that useful with LASS lite - the big attraction is to split into the smaller sections, isn't it?

Just one additional question - I've only got Kontakt 4.1 on order so I don't know much about it, but can LASS use the new lossless compression? If so does it reduce the RAM use on the patches too?


----------



## lux (Jun 25, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> Can't see how it would be all that useful with LASS lite - the big attraction is to split into the smaller sections, isn't it?



No. 

The big attraction is playing polyphonic legato. 

The fact you dont have smaller sections is mainly a "written" issue, but in reality plenty of times in virtual realm we happen to use full sections in a polyphonic fashion as they were divisi. Thats what all us guys did before any divisi library existed.

Anyway, having real divisi polyphonic legato is obviously a more advanced feature. But for one i would be very happy being just able to play polyphonic legato.


----------



## IvanP (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Awesome tool, Andrew!

Does it comes with an auto orchestration score divisi separator autowriter happy director and conductor as well? :lol: 

Thanks a lot, guys, for your great work!

Ivan


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 25, 2010)

lux @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Fri Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't see how it would be all that useful with LASS lite - the big attraction is to split into the smaller sections, isn't it?
> ...



Good point, fair dos! I'm sure I read somewhere Andrew saying LASS Lite would have AA, but no doubt he'll confirm when he's up and about...


----------



## misterbee (Jun 25, 2010)

LIKE! LIKE! LIKE!


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 25, 2010)

Me want now - with LASS Lite that is.


----------



## Justus (Jun 25, 2010)

R. Soul @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> Me want now - with LASS Lite that is.



Yep!


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Ahhhh .... : "_Community , ...the eagle has landed_" !!!!

Congratulations to you, Gabor and Sebastian !



Best wishes 


Gerd


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Great Job, Audiobro Team!

I'm pretty sure the scripting for that one wasn't easy. Great job, Gabor!

Cheers,
Benjamin


----------



## Ed (Jun 25, 2010)

awesome!

LASS suddenly got much more interesting to me! 

When you switch to strings from piano are you doing anything else to it other than modwheel crossfades? 

Just trying to get an idea if this really is as playable as I hope it is. Also, whats the CPU load of using AA doing strings this way?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds great Andrew! A true game changer. Looking forward to the update!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Seems to be very cool, but I can`t watch the video in mpeg4... .

Andrew, this link is not working here... . It opens, but the video is not playing.

Best,

Gunther


----------



## dannthr (Jun 25, 2010)

Why would it be in LASS Lite as LASS Lite does not contain any divisi samples..... ??

Anyway, Andrew, what's the CPU load like on the script and are you implementing the script in the shorts and non-legato articulations as well?


----------



## jlb (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Am I understanding this right?

You can play in polyphonic chords, say octave bass in the left hand, triad in the right hand and AA will split the bass to bass section, the root of the triad to cello section, middle to viola section, top line to violin section or whatever? If this is the case why would this not be a good addition to LASS Lite?, I would very much like the arrangement split into each full section for me? Sounds Fantastic!

jlb


----------



## Dynamitec (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

I want to clearify something, since I so often read this around here: "What's the CPU load because of the script", "Should I use Kontakt internal modulators, instead of scripting, will this be faster etc.".

The Kontakt Scripting itself, if used in ways like this and in ways it was developed for, doesn't need much CPU at all. And it's pretty fast, too.
There are other factors which make a REAL difference in terms of CPU usage: How many groups has an instrument, how many zones, how many voices are started or released at the same moment, how many CCs are recived or generated by instruments,...those are things that can make a big difference in terms of CPU usage. Scripts which analyse chords, detect playing techniques, split chords etc. won't be noticeable at all.

Only if your are using KSP for things NI (unfortunately) haven't had in mind when they developed KSP (e.g. the Sampling Modelling instruments), it can lead to a drastical higher CPU load. 

I'm pretty sure that there isn't a noticeable CPU difference between Auto Arranger turned on or off if you play the same amount of voices.

(Andrew, please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 25, 2010)

dannthr @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> Why would it be in LASS Lite as LASS Lite does not contain any divisi samples..... ??



So you can play chords or multiple lines at once and have it divide between violin/viola/cello/bass.

In a previous thread, Andrew said lite will include this although obviously it can't do as much without the divisis.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Thanks guys,

We've been working very hard on this feature... and we do believe it will be a paradigm shift (or "game changer" as Frederick put it).

Ok... I'll try to quickly answer these questions and then I have to get back to the manual LOL.

*@Syndergy.*.. "iPad interface?" -- LOL... no... we already have too much on our plate. But seriously, we want AA to work n the background without you having to see anything. Just turn it ON/OFF with CC30... play and go upon your scoring.

*@damstraversaz (and all those who inquired about AA and LASS Lite)*... Yes... AA will be included with LASS Lite and LASS First Chair. Even though those libraries don't ave "divisi" sections, you can still take the (for example) Vlns I, Vlns II and Vlas and play them with one hand in 1 pass. And as Lux says... with Polyphonic Legato!! Man... I've heard that term (polyphonic Legato) a million times... so why didn't I use it in the demo??!! :oops: It's the perfect 2 word explanation of what AA does LOL. 
I'd like to include them in the initial release... so that may delay LASS Lite a couple more days than if we didn't include them... not (weeks).

*@Benjamin.*.. yeah.. this was a very complex script. And to make it work with Delay & Humanization (D&H script)... and with up to 13 notes :shock: ... of all people, I know you can appreciate that.

*@Ed*... "When you switch to strings from piano are you doing anything else to it other than modwheel crossfades? " No... just adding modweel. So, if you watch closely, you'll even notice that I don't play perfectly (staggered notes un-quantized) and the AA still tracks correctly. It's quite forgiving... it has to be... I'm not a very skilled pianist.

*@dannthr*... the CPU load is the same as if you were using LASS in it's typical fashion playing all divisis together. We did not notice any appreciable difference.

Thanks again guys!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dinerdog (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Andrew, you are a 'man of science'. Amazing. =o


----------



## Thonex (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*



jlb @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> Am I understanding this right?
> 
> You can play in polyphonic chords, say octave bass in the left hand, triad in the right hand and AA will split the bass to bass section, the root of the triad to cello section, middle to viola section, top line to violin section or whatever? If this is the case why would this not be a good addition to LASS Lite?, I would very much like the arrangement split into each full section for me? Sounds Fantastic!
> 
> jlb



Hi jib, 

Yes... this is exactly what AA can do with LASS. With a triad on the right hand you can set it so the violas play (for example) the top 2 notes of the triad an octave below the violins, and have the Cello play 2 note divisi of the bottom 2 notes of the triad 2 or 3 octaves below the violins.. and the basses as you described. And THEN... with a single KeySwitch, you can go to another divisi rule set (user programmable and save-able to keyswitch... like ART) and have the violas play 3 part divisi and the cellos unison 3 octaves below the lead (top note) of the triads etc...

This is why I'm so curious to see how the user base is going to use it. It's a new approach that will spur a lot of cool ideas from creative users.

On a personal level, I really prefer to play while riding the mod-wheel, so even though you can do 2 hand playig with AA, I think the expressive mod-wheel stuff is so important to me as I'm playing that I prefer to play with one hand on the modwheel. 

Of course I guess I could use 2 hands and then ad CC1 later... 

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Way to keep pushing the envelope. Gabor's 'banks/KS' script was a game changer for me on how I got the most out of LASS (they way I like to work) - really looking forward to this one.


Congrats you guys.


----------



## IvanP (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Andrew, I was thinking it would be great to specify what the script is doing in terms of orchestration, in order to do a proper transcription of what we are mockuping. 

Is there a way this could be explained in the guide? (assuming it isn't) in order to ease us the bridge from midi to score and not have to guess what the script is doing.

Thks in advance if this has been already thought of!

Ivan


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Andrew - watched a second time. Nothing short of groundbreaking (as Frederick says).

I bet that Kontakt is doing back flips on your work. Really shows the power of this engine (scripting.)


----------



## Thonex (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*



IvanP @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> Andrew, I was thinking it would be great to specify what the script is doing in terms of orchestration, in order to do a proper transcription of what we are mockuping.
> 
> Is there a way this could be explained in the guide? (assuming it isn't) in order to ease us the bridge from midi to score and not have to guess what the script is doing.
> 
> ...



Hi Ivan,

Aside from the highly complex task of polyphonic legato, it is basically tracking your voice-leading based on a bunch of user parameters. What we have done to simplify things, and get people started, is we have created presets that we believe will cover 90% of what people want.

So, based on the "rules", you'll easily be able to tell how the AA is interpreting your playing.

What's cool is you can even have AA do voice crossing. But that will be in an instructional video.... as it involves an up-down-pedal action after you cross a voice. 

There will undoubtedly be a lot of requests etc... but 1 step at a time... we're just glad it works so well :lol: 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 25, 2010)

It's just brilliant, brilliant, brilliant. BRILLIANT!!!!

Andrew, sorry for re-asking when you're being bombarded with a zillion questions, but can LASS work with the new Kontakt lossless compression format? If so what changes do you notice?


----------



## synthetic (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, amazing job and interface. It really gets "the sound that's in my head" with minimal effort. 

From a marketing perspective, you might want to make a video playing some before/after examples to explain the benefit of divisi to new customers. 

I can't wait to hear the full section examples.


----------



## SvK (Jun 25, 2010)

Andrew.....

very nice

SvK


----------



## Ed (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*



Thonex @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> *@Ed*... "When you switch to strings from piano are you doing anything else to it other than modwheel crossfades? " No... just adding modweel. So, if you watch closely, you'll even notice that I don't play perfectly (staggered notes un-quantized) and the AA still tracks correctly. It's quite forgiving... it has to be... I'm not a very skilled pianist.



I have to say then thats very impressive, being such a hack Im always loooking for new ways to make it look like Im better than I am 

PS: Basically kills Audio Impressions completely.


----------



## jlb (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*



Thonex @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> jlb @ Fri Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I understanding this right?
> ...



Andrew, this is a wonderful feature, so useful. Please include with LASS Lite, none of us mind waiting a few more days for this. :D 

jlb


----------



## StrangeCat (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Wow that is going to be very useful!


----------



## Olias (Jun 25, 2010)

dannthr @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> are you implementing the script in the shorts and non-legato articulations as well?



I think this question got missed, and I'd love to know the answer (which I hope is "yes"!)


----------



## Thonex (Jun 25, 2010)

Olias @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> dannthr @ Fri Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > are you implementing the script in the shorts and non-legato articulations as well?
> ...



Oh... sorry... yes..

Yes... all patches have the AA script in them... ALL of them (which is a lot of work :D )


----------



## Olias (Jun 25, 2010)

Two words: RIGHT F**KIN' ON!!!!!


----------



## sevaels (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

hmmm 3 words?


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 26, 2010)

LASS TV Please... 

24 hour LASS coverage o/~


----------



## Thonex (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*



Polarity @ Sat Jun 26 said:


> Amazing, this is a great feature...
> what I was looking for.
> 
> I guess that if it works also with short articulations the sustain thing will conflict with ART:
> ...



Hi Polarity,

Thanks for the kind words.

Good questions!!

Yes... it works with the shot articulations, but you may correct with regards to ART. Currently, when you hold down the sustain pedal for AA, it may inhibit the ART sequencer... but actually... you know.. we might have solved this... I can't remember LOL. Let me get back to you on this in a little bit... I have to check up in this is the studio. 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Thank you, thank you, thank you Andrew! o-[][]-o


----------



## qwerty101 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*

Wow, this sounds spectacular. This is one of the few libraries that I can picture a real orchestra when I close my eyes; very realistic. Can I ask what reverb is being used on the different sections?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: LASS -- The Auto Arranger TEASER (auto divis as well as other things)...*



qwerty101 @ Sat Jun 26 said:


> Wow, this sounds spectacular. This is one of the few libraries that I can picture a real orchestra when I close my eyes; very realistic. Can I ask what reverb is being used on the different sections?



First... thanks for the kind words!! :D 

Second... sure...

I used mainly Altiverb.... with a smidgen of Lexicon PCM 90.

I have all my verbs in FX channels in Nuendo... and I route the Aux channels in Kontakt to those FX channels. So, in the patches in Kontakt I use the Aux Send faders to control how much Reverb I want on each patch. In this case all the patches had pretty much the same amounts of send to the same verbs.

So, for the Altiverb settings, I'm using 2 verbs: Todd AO and the Disney Hall. I use them as FX sends inside Nuendo so the Altiverb direct signal button is set to OFF.

*Todd AO St. to St. mics at 10m70
Disney Hall, Stereo to Stereo at 14m10.*

I noticed the Todd AO reverb is more pronounced with less amount of send (the IR normalizedòåÎ   ÚFåÎ   ÚGåÎ   ÚHåÎ   ÚIåÎ   ÚJåÎ   ÚKåÎ   ÚLåÎ   ÚMåÎ   ÚNåÎ   ÚOåÎ   ÚPåÎ   ÚQåÎ   ÚRåÎ   ÚSåÎ   ÚTåÎ   ÚUåÎ   ÚVåÎ   ÚWåÎ   ÚXåÎ   ÚYåÎ   ÚZåÎ   Ú[åÎ   Ú\åÎ   Ú]åÎ   Ú^åÎ   Ú_åÎ   Ú`åÎ   ÚaåÎ   ÚbåÎ   ÚcåÎ   ÚdåÎ   ÚeåÎ   ÚfåÎ   ÚgåÎ   ÚhåÎ   ÚiåÎ   ÚjåÎ   ÚkåÎ   ÚlåÎ   ÚmåÎ   ÚnåÎ   ÚoåÎ   ÚpåÎ   Ú


----------



## Thonex (Jun 27, 2010)

dexterflex @ Sat Jun 26 said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> So your using Toad AO and Disney with both ER and Tail on?
> 
> ...



Hey Dexterflex,

Yeah... I'm the same verbs on all the sections... I didn't treat the vlns different from the violas, celli or basses.

And as far as I know... I did use the ER and Tail. I'm not an Altiverb expert, but I'm guessing if I load up the Todd AO and Disney and just turn off the direct signal, that I'm indded using the ER and Tail.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 27, 2010)

Really nicely done. We are one step close to getting down to one track per instrument - which is my personal dream.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 27, 2010)

mikebarry @ Sun Jun 27 said:


> Really nicely done. We are one step close to getting down to one track per instrument - which is my personal dream.



Thanks Mike!!
This means a lot me... especially coming from a talented developer!!

Cheers, o-[][]-o 

Andrew K


----------



## Jaap (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh this is going to be a timesaver and absolutely fantastic design as far as I can judge from the video!

Can't wait till the update 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Pietro (Jun 29, 2010)

Audiobro has brought strings one huge step further, and now, it seems that you're going to take aonther one missing step. This is exciting!

Andrew, LASS is a real joy to use.

- Piotr


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 29, 2010)

Pietro @ Tue Jun 29 said:


> Audiobro has brought strings one huge step further, and now, it seems that you're going to take aonther one missing step. This is exciting!
> 
> Andrew, LASS is a real joy to use.
> 
> - Piotr




Agreed - Andrew - getting tired of LASS owners asking 'when'? OK, 'when'? :mrgreen:


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 29, 2010)

Am I the only one who can`t watch the MPEG-4 video on a Windows PC?

As I told before: The window/link opens, but the video is not playing...... . :-(

Have you banned me, Andrew? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jaap (Jun 29, 2010)

It takes a while till it starts playing. Wait till the video is fully loaded and don't click the play/pause in the meantime :mrgreen: 

Had the same, but after starting it again and waiting for minute or something till the whole video was loaded it played fine.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We found a small but annoying omission in the Auto Arranger today. :roll: 

It's not a bug per se, but it's one of those things that we'd like to address right away. And just to be clear, this is *not* Gabor's fault, it was just an oversight on all our behalf. So instead of posting all the updates and then taking them down in a few days from now and re-posting everything a second time, were going to do it right the first time (well... as right as we can) . Gabor is out until Friday so we can't address this until he comes back. With the July 4th weekend (national holiday in the U.S.) we decided to not rush it out the door... and to give it the attention and respect a substantial update like this deserves. 

*So... the targeted download date for LASS 1.5 with Auto Arranger is this Tuesday -- July 6th.*

So... what was the problem you ask?

Basically, when using the Octave Transpose feature on AA (a really cool feature for open voicings), when you bypass the AA, the Transpose state is still active. This is a problem since when the AA is bypassed, it's supposed to behave as if it was not even there. Also, the Octave Transposition is not saved with the AA presets. We just flat-out forgot to add this functionality. The reason I discovered it is I was messing around with all the First Chairs using the AA and doing some cool things. When I wanted to Bypass the AA (CC30 to zero) The AA was bypassed but not the AA transposition settings. 

Anyway... I do not believe this is a difficult fix, and I believe Gabor will be able to take care of this rather quickly.... and then we're going to update 400+ patches with this and do the K3.5 and K4.1 DLs... etc...etc.. so I may be putting the cart before the horse here, but I think Tuesday is a realistic time-frame.

Anyway... I know you guys are really starving to get a hold of the AA, but I'm asking for you to be a little more patient. It really is better this way.

Thanks for understanding....

... and now you may throw the rotten tomatoes. :oops: 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Animus (Jun 30, 2010)

okay cool. Cya in six months.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Polarity (Jul 1, 2010)

Thonex @ Thu 01 Jul said:


> Thanks for understanding....
> 
> ... and now you may throw the rotten tomatoes. :oops:



rotten eggs are good as well?? :lol: :mrgreen:


just kidding


----------



## muzicphiles (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking forward to this update !!! 
some fantastic insight on the scripting front.
Waiting for the next video ..
thanks


----------



## Stevie (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Andrew, 

I noticed that the MP4 does not stream. That's due to the header information being at the end of the video file. Therefore it reads the whole file to get the streaming info. You can however fix that very easily (only if you want of course). There's a command line tool that will remove the info at the end and put it in front. It's called qt-faststart. There's a descirption on how it works over here: http://jalbum.net/forum/thread.jspa?threadID=34541


----------



## Thonex (Jul 6, 2010)

Stevie @ Tue Jul 06 said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> I noticed that the MP4 does not stream. That's due to the header information being at the end of the video file. Therefore it reads the whole file to get the streaming info. You can however fix that very easily (only if you want of course). There's a command line tool that will remove the info at the end and put it in front. It's called qt-faststart. There's a descirption on how it works over here: http://jalbum.net/forum/thread.jspa?threadID=34541



Thanks Stevie... that's awesome.

I'll see if my tech guru can do it for me... If it ain't Kontakt... I'm lost :lol: 

Cheers,

Andrew K


Btw.... we're almost there...shhhhh.... 1.5 :wink:


----------



## Stevie (Jul 6, 2010)

No problem man, since I spent some time with this video stuff while setting up my new website, I thought I would point it out 

1.5, 1.5, 1.5, 1.5, 1.5, 1.5, 1.5, 1.5!!!!


----------



## Tmon (Jul 6, 2010)

Been playing around with this new update for a few hours. AMAZING!!!! Also picked up a Korg Nano controler which puts all of LASS controls at my fingertips. Cant wait to see what you come up with next!

-T


----------



## Thonex (Jul 6, 2010)

Tmon @ Tue Jul 06 said:


> Been playing around with this new update for a few hours. AMAZING!!!! Also picked up a Korg Nano controler which puts all of LASS controls at my fingertips. Cant wait to see what you come up with next!
> 
> -T


Thanks!! :D 

It's addicting isn't it :lol: 

Don't forget to experiment with the Delay & Humanization (DNH) settings. You can be quite liberal (70 ms, 40 RND) and still have it not sound at all messy... yet organic.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## OvaltineJenkins (Jul 7, 2010)

In two words: FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!

I don't believe I've ever had more fun playing any instrument, virtual or real.

1.5 is like getting a whole new instrument, only that is a massive understatement.

THANK YOU, Andrew! 

=o


----------



## JB78 (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't find the update on the website, I only see the 1.1 update. I've tried refreshing and restarting the browser but still no 1.5. Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 7, 2010)

Here you go Andrew - 2 hours of fun on LASS' new Auto Arranger engine:

http://www.soaringmusic.com/out-to-sea-remix.mp3

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 7, 2010)

JB78 @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> I can't find the update on the website, I only see the 1.1 update. I've tried refreshing and restarting the browser but still no 1.5. Am I looking in the wrong place?



http://audiobro.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=639

You have to be logged in.

I hope this helps.


@ Frederick... hehe... not bad for cranking it out. :D 


Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is a video of how I used the sustain pedal in the teaser video:

http://audiobro.com/video/AA_Sus_Pedal.mov

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Stevie (Jul 7, 2010)

Wohoo, downloading!


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 7, 2010)

Quite amazing Andrew. You and your scriptor have done something here that really deserves some kudos. 

This is FunFreakinTastik.


----------



## IvanP (Jul 7, 2010)

Amazing work, guys, 

Congratulations, 

Iván


----------



## JB78 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you Andrew, I found it now Can't wait to try it out!

Best regards
Jon


----------



## Nick Harvey (Jul 7, 2010)

Andrew, it's amazing. Stunningly inspiring.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 7, 2010)

Thonex @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> Here is a video of how I used the sustain pedal in the teaser video:
> 
> http://audiobro.com/video/AA_Sus_Pedal.mov
> 
> ...




Thanks Andrew , Gabor , Sebastian ...


LASS is such a musical & inspiring library .

You really did a great job !!!


Best wishes

Gerd


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 7, 2010)

Thonex @ 7/7/2010 said:


> Here is a video of how I used the sustain pedal in the teaser video:
> 
> http://audiobro.com/video/AA_Sus_Pedal.mov/



OK, so that was the simplest demo I've ever seen! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow - Andrew/Gabor - do you know how much time you just saved me going forward. Stunning 'software' upgrade! Hope you sell 1000 more copies of LASS - you have earned it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 7, 2010)

*cough* brass *cough*


----------



## Thonex (Jul 7, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> *cough* brass *cough*



*cough* thanksforthetip *cough* :wink: 



... and thanks for the kind words!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 7, 2010)

Thonex @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jul 07 said:
> 
> 
> > *cough* brass *cough*
> ...




Are you guys turning your head when you *cough* - sorry a recent physical is still fresh in my mind :oops:


----------



## Thonex (Jul 7, 2010)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Jul 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jul 07 said:
> ...



Actually, I will often pull my shirt's collar over my nose and mouth and sneeze/cough into my shirt... that way the germs stay with me :D


----------



## Pochflyboy (Jul 7, 2010)

I am dreaming of LASS lite. Its all I can afford but I can't wait for it to use the AA. The delays are driving me crazy!!! :D


----------



## Thonex (Jul 7, 2010)

Pochflyboy @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> I am dreaming of LASS lite. Its all I can afford but I can't wait for it to use the AA. The delays are driving me crazy!!! :D



Hi there,

We're working on it... we're putting all the AA stuff in the Lite and First Chair package.... so you will have all the same functionality... just without the divisis.

Thanks so much for your patience and support.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jul 7, 2010)

I had a great opportunity to try out LASS at my friends house this spring and I'm waiting for LASS lite! ...and full LASS when I have..hmmm..next paycheck;D 

Just a small question: In Audiobros forum...do you have eq-settings or hints available? I'm considering to get Vienna Suite and when I was trying out the demo-version there were many ready made eg (and other) settings. They are a huge help for someone like me who don't have a lot of time mixing (dayjob you know..) to get a particular sound.

Thanks Andrew for this amazing sounding library! 

Cheers!=)


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Jul 7, 2010)

I just wanted to publicly thank Andrew for being available at 2 AM to sort a downloading issue with the update that took multiple emails to work out. 

Come for the sample library, stay for the customer service!


----------



## veetguitar (Jul 7, 2010)

So were is the update?
Andrews link point to the forum and some videos but not the update itself.
(yes, I was logged in )
-edit-
ok, found it now.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 7, 2010)

EwigWanderer @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> I had a great opportunity to try out LASS at my friends house this spring and I'm waiting for LASS lite! ...and full LASS when I have..hmmm..next paycheck;D
> 
> Just a small question: In Audiobros forum...do you have eq-settings or hints available? I'm considering to get Vienna Suite and when I was trying out the demo-version there were many ready made eg (and other) settings. They are a huge help for someone like me who don't have a lot of time mixing (dayjob you know..) to get a particular sound.
> 
> ...



Hi EW,

Thanks for your patience in waiting for LASS Lite!!  

We have some EQ discussions and tips, and the audiobro forums have over 4000 posts from many great users who share a lot of very cool things... so the audiobro forum really is a valuable asset. Adding to that, we'd like to incorporate more EQ settings or "suggestions". The main thing is, if you have any questions, you can post them there and chances are someone else will help you out... or worst case scenario... I will :lol: 




Aaron Symonds @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> I just wanted to publicly thank Andrew for being available at 2 AM to sort a downloading issue with the update that took multiple emails to work out.
> 
> Come for the sample library, stay for the customer service!



Thanks Aaron... thanks for the kind words!! yeah... audiobro got hit pretty hard with downloads last night and this morning... but there were only a dozen or so issues over the course of about 12 hours... so we were very encouraged by the system... especially considering we weren't using our Cloud Services component which will be handling the big sample data downloads in the very near future.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 7, 2010)

Spent some hours with it, am thrilled, amazed, humbled, and overwhelmingly pleased to be a customer with tools like this being made available — for free — to update what is already a great product.

Inspiring and impressive work, Andrew. You and your team need to pat yourselves on the back and celebrate along with the rest of us.

Thank you.


----------



## TeamLeader (Jul 8, 2010)

Mathazzar @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> Spent some hours with it, am thrilled, amazed, humbled, and overwhelmingly pleased to be a customer with tools like this being made available — for free — to update what is already a great product.
> 
> Inspiring and impressive work, Andrew. You and your team need to pat yourselves on the back and celebrate along with the rest of us.
> 
> Thank you.



So well said!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Marius and Teamleader!! o-[][]-o


----------



## damstraversaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Andrew, could it be possible to update the manual from LASS's page ?http://www.audiobro.com/html/lass.html
it seems to be the v1 version. I will be very interested to read it, but of course I suppose you are very busy at the moment, so take your time. the video of the sustain pedal is very interesting.

all th best 
damien


----------



## muzicphiles (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks andrew for the email support ...
i did have initial troubles with my side of ISP ..
but finally have update at hand !! 
thanks audiobro team !


----------



## Thonex (Jul 12, 2010)

damstraversaz @ Fri Jul 09 said:


> Andrew, could it be possible to update the manual from LASS's page ?http://www.audiobro.com/html/lass.html
> it seems to be the v1 version. I will be very interested to read it, but of course I suppose you are very busy at the moment, so take your time. the video of the sustain pedal is very interesting.
> 
> all th best
> damien



We will post the manual on our main site (not just the private area) soon.

In the meantime, you can email us at info <a t> audiobro <d o t> com and we will be happy to send you one.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## midphase (Jul 13, 2010)

Andrew said that there will be a very good upgrade path from LASS Lite to the full version. Not sure on all the details, but I think it's a really fair deal.


----------



## timkiel (Jul 13, 2010)

Andrew

Excellent news and very fair pricing. Can you let us know how suyog arranger works with the lite version?

TIA

Tim


----------

